# "Bad" Tap water...



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Tap water contaminant 'castrates' frogs - USATODAY.com


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, not too big of an issue anymore for most of the country, thats why most of us use RO/DI or distilled, but another reason for using RO/DI or distilled water.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

The Frog Scientist outlines what Tyrone Hayes was doing to test for the atrazine. It's a short read but has some good information. Hermaphroditism doesn't look too fun!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

It's nice that this is getting press, but this isn't really news since it's been in the literature for a long time. It's just disappointing/annoying that Syngenta so adamantly denies it. Hopefully there will be laws enacted to get rid of the stuff...


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Even worse is that here in Florida, Atrazine is still sold (and actively marketed) to kill Nutsedge _Cyperus rotundus_ and _Cyperus esculentus_, under the product name *Image*. The product is sold "over the counter" to homeowners--even though the _Cyperus sp._ here in Florida have become resistant to the chemical....


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

In the mid 80's to early 90's I did lawn spraying for a living, amazing now seeing all the truth coming out about these products but when I was using them I was told they were safe to use. You would not beleive the lovely products I had to use such as atrazine, daconil, everyones favorite Benlate, mocap, metasystox, lindane,dursban,asulox, diazinon,offtanol, I could go on, but you get the idea, all scary stuff!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

This is just more proof that humans are slowly lowering all of Earth's life into a seething cesspool of toxins that evolution has had no time to work on. The frogs are just the beginning of the story.

In the U.S., many chemicals can be put on the market without testing. Only if they turn out to be "problematic", will the government review its status.

Richard.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> This is just more proof that humans are slowly lowering all of Earth's life into a seething cesspool of toxins that evolution has had no time to work on. The frogs are just the beginning of the story.
> 
> In the U.S., many chemicals can be put on the market without testing. Only if they turn out to be "problematic", will the government review its status.
> 
> Richard.


Yeah, and the sad thing is, frogs are like 'litmus paper', when environmental problems exist, they are one of the first organisms to show adverse signs.


----------

